# VA to NC waters 1/10/2008



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

We boarded the boat and ran out of Lynnhaven early in the morning in search of large ocean run Stripers: 




























We headed South past Fort Story and kept on going : 









We fooled around off Sandbridge for a bit using Mojo's, Stretches, Umbrella's..etc...no takers

There were some reports from friends on the radio that some larger Striped ones were being boated about 38 miles South of Sandbridge, so we made the run all the way past Coravo, Corrolla and ended up off the beach near Duck. Caught a few Doggies and missed a few Stripers as well. The Skunk started to stink (not me ) and we finally got a really nice one in the boat: 









Weather radar didn't look favorable, so we throttled up and made the 2 1/2 hour run back to Lynnhaven. It was not too productive, but lot's of fun: 










Skunk


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish, what did it weigh?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Beauty*

Nice fish. Way to go.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep. Perty fish. Nice and fat!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Nice fish, what did it weigh?


Not sure, had to split in a hurry after policing the boat upon docking. Just by sight, I'd image 40'ish some lbs.


----------

